
Greenland's receding icecap to expose top-secret US nuclear project - cmsefton
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/sep/27/receding-icecap-top-secret-us-nuclear-project-greenland-camp-century-project-iceworm
======
hrgeek
Bloody typical of the US. They get permission for a climate monitoring station
and construct a military base instead, leaving tons of toxic waste behind with
no thought for the people who live there. I hope Greenland is able to secure
from the US government all the hundreds of millions of dollars necessary to
clean up their mess.

